# Whats better Black sand or tan/white sand



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

*Black, White or Tan*​
Black2744.26%White2134.43%Tan1321.31%


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

What is better for a Electric Blue Jack Dempsey and a normal JD. black, white or tan.

And dose pool filter sand come in black or only in tan/white?

Black looks better to me. 

and my black ground will be black paint.

I want your opinions and if pool filter sand comes in black and i know it doesn't madder in pool words so I don't know.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Dose any one Know if pool filter sand come in black or just white/tan.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

I just changed my 75 from black fine gravel to tan/white pool filter sand and the fish seem unchanged.

Personally, I like the tan/white look and how it accents my JD, but if you're going black background, go with what will look better.

Edit: I do not know if pool filter sand comes in black, I'm afraid you might have to pony up the money for moon sand.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I have three types of sand right now- Black tahitian moon, white pool filter, tan play sand. I don't like the tanks with just plain white PFS- but that's the only tank that doesn't end up with sand going through the filters. My latest tanks have a mix of 3/4 pool and 1/4 play sand- and so far I like that best for hiding poop and protecting the filters.

Fish do look good on the black sand though, but it is expensive. If it helps, 2 20lb bags is more than enough for a 4ft, 55g tank.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

On the same note, i have been researching the success people have had with the black diamond blasting sand (slag type) in they African tanks. Not trying to take over, but I have tan sand and it seems like it is too bright for my taste and see this stuff for sale for about $8 for 50lbs. I have seen alot of people who said they were trying it but very few reported back with the results of their success. I do know a breeder who uses it with his shellies and swears by it, but would like some more input from others who have tried it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I am using a black blasting sand (nickel slag) in one of my tanks in #20 grit and have an 88lb bag of #12 in the garage for another setup. The first batch has been in use for a year. I had orange head Tapajos in that tank, but no cichlids right now. I have had no issues. It is definitely cheap.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I will try black sand blasting sand Because it will make the Electric blue stand out and my blue gene look good too.  :fish: 
I think Black sand is going to win the poll. :lol:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I am thinking so too. :lol: I am thinking about grabbing a couple bags myself this week since I will be painting my living room and moving my tank anyhow so might as well do it now since I gotta drain it anyhow.

Post some pics when your done of before and after if you can.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

The tank I am putting the sand in still needs to have the background to be painted on and the canopy thing still needs to have a second coat of Stain. OK I will post a pic of now After painting the back ground and after the sand and then I don't this post will last long enough for the fish EBJD is still Like one inch but is growing weekly.  oh I'll try to get a picture of him (camera shy fish LOL)


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have both with Ebjd and jds. Two different tanks. One with white/tan and one with black/blue. The black is way better. Makes the colors bolder. In the white they seem a little flushed.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is my little EBJD  Named Nemo (it was my idea :roll: ) (kinda :lol: )

























Here is my hood

















And here is the tank  (80 Gallon)
























The last picture has my paint for the back ground on it
It's raining. hard. BOOM (that was thunder :lol: )


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have pfs in 4 tanks and it is by far the best bang for your buck. Doesn't get to filters as easy and is cheap. Think about it pool=water filter=substrate and sand. The only bad thing is the one color. I have mixed with black and it does well. All in all I would go with the black tahitian moon sand (which I have in a 125) ,if money wasn't an issue. I'm a black on black fan. 8)


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

This is a update I decided to pick black Tahitian Moon sand. Because I couldn't find any black sand blasting sand. so here it is full of water cycling.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

looking good. I would add more sand though.


----------



## starplayer (May 3, 2011)

It is really difficult advising on such threads. The main thing is not necessarily the substrate, but the lighting. If your lighting is too strong then light substrate will blow the colours of the fish, but dark substrate will be more sympathetic and vice versa.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had just about every color.. My main Mbuna tank is using black moon sand which i love..

10,000 T5 Actinic the blue isnt for everyone but it's really not as blue as the picture looks.










And then in my SA tank I am using PFS sand but I decided to mix in some tan cichlid sand as the pure white/clear was a bit too much so i want to darken it up..

two Power Glo T8s


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Remember, color is a personal thing. Black did make my EBJD's look very good, but I thought it made the regular dempseys too dark. It can vary by fish. Black does seem to make many fish look better, but not all. OH Geo's and Apisto cac's come to mind there.

Lighting plays a part as well.

I voted tan because you'll have a normal JD in there. The EBJD's look good just about over anything. :lol: And yes I know you already have the sand in there, but just wanted to toss the two pence in.


----------



## jturkey69 (Jun 6, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> I am thinking so too. :lol: I am thinking about grabbing a couple bags myself this week since I will be painting my living room and moving my tank anyhow so might as well do it now since I gotta drain it anyhow.
> 
> Post some pics when your done of before and after if you can.


wheres the pics???..lol..I just picked up two 50 lbs bags of white silica sandblasting sand, and was staring at the black version of it for a few minutes trying to decide if I should get it, but wasnt sure, as I hadnt read anything about it as of yet, of course until I get home, get time, and actually search black slag..lol. wife bought another 20 gallon for our lil entertainment center which now holds three tanks, so we are switching over to white silica sandblasting sand for two tanks to accent the blue and white LED rope lighting I installed inside the perimeters of the entertainment center.


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

jturkey69 said:


> xxbenjamminxx said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking so too. :lol: I am thinking about grabbing a couple bags myself this week since I will be painting my living room and moving my tank anyhow so might as well do it now since I gotta drain it anyhow.
> ...


Where are you finding black sandblasting sand at? I have been looking everywhere for some and can't find any. 3M quit making their color quartz and I can't find any of that either.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

If you want color quartz like 3M (stole this from a newer post) then go here http://www.holeyrockoftexas.com/


----------



## jturkey69 (Jun 6, 2011)

illinois9er said:


> jturkey69 said:
> 
> 
> > xxbenjamminxx said:
> ...


found it at Menards...they had bags open next to all the stock so you could see and feel how they look, but they didnt have any of the black slag open, and figured I would just be safer to get the white stuff.


----------



## Supragsx (Jun 12, 2011)

If you are looking to show off the colors of your JD's u want light bright colors. JD's use their surrounding colors to display their colors. So dark colors will bring out their black and browns more and the blues yellow and green will be dark. Light colors will make the black and browns less dark and the blues yellow and green brighter and there for the fish stand out more. I have a breeding pair in a 50gal conner tank I painted the back a light sky blue with a red lava rock bottom and green grass with white flowers and the black is dark but the blue yellow and greens in them are bright and pop. The fish stand out good in the tank. There is a pick of my tank up under your tanks titled supragsx Jack Dempsey for some reason when I try to load the 2 picks of the fish it only does the one of the tank. I will try and get u a good pick of the fish later today.


----------



## ClearMud (Nov 6, 2010)

What kind of Rocks would look good for my tank? I think granite would look cool with it's white streaks on it's almost all black surface, but then I might want some thing light to pop out. oh and by the way i think normal JD look good ether way so i picked dark for my EBJD.  :fish:


----------

